# Papal Infallibility Invoked To Allow Scrabble Word



## Michael (Apr 10, 2010)

*So THIS is how they came up with Transubstantiation!!!* It all makes total sense now...







[From the esteemed Onion News Network]


----------



## dudley (Apr 10, 2010)

Amen brother Michael. "It all makes total sense now..." it made me laugh but is really true, the doctrine of papal infallibiity is ludicrous and the doctrine of transunstantiation makes a blasphemy of the Lords Supper and is really like the rc mass an abomination!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm going to turn that into a motivational poster. Thanks!


----------



## dudley (Apr 10, 2010)

Skyler said:


> I'm going to turn that into a motivational poster. Thanks!



Excellent idea Jonathan!!! I think I will also!!!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 10, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## dudley (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome.....and Amen my PB brother! Transubstantiation is really just a word .... thank you for the thumbnail Jonathan!


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 10, 2010)

Is he slipping a tile out from under hit cap?????


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2010)

Skyler said:


> Here you go.


Now that's just awesome...


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 10, 2010)

That's great, just great!


----------

